

My New project: A geolocated Dropbox - Exclusive content in exclusive places - thenatur

Need feedback for new project in Barcelona. What you think abou get a geolocated content (audio, photos,videos, files in general...) just if you are in a place? Yo have your own storage where can be transfered all the data from other people or companies just if you are physically in a place with your mobile. We are working on a app and a web. Pretty sure it's a good idea! Thanks guys!
======
genwin
Keep in mind I'm not the highest tech type of person, so I might not be
getting it...

If I had need for exclusive content in an exclusive place, I'd have an extra
Dropbox account for that, and connect to it only when I'm in that place. What
am I missing?

------
aiurtourist
What's the problem that you're trying to solve?

